# USB Headset Giving Feedback



## Chimb (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey everyone. I was wondering if anybody could help me with a little situation. My USB headset (Gigaware M#: 43-215, sold at RadioShack) has been providing feedback. It is a complete headset, two speakers and a boom-style mic. 
I have no idea why it is giving feedback in programs such as Ventrilo. When I talk, they can hear my push to talk key tone, and any sounds that are coming through my headset speakers, such as music, etc. If anyone could provide any information as to how to fix this, it would be very much appreciated. Thanks!

EDIT: By the way, I am on Windows 7, 32 bit.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

That's because the speakers and microphone are too close together, a situation which is unavoidable with all-in-one headsets. It's much better to use separate speakers & microphone which can be positioned far enough away from each other to avoid the feedback issue.


----------



## Chimb (Sep 25, 2010)

That's not the issue. This wasn't happening until a couple weeks ago. They are noise canceling headphones and it's not like the volume is up very much at all.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like "Stereo Mix" or similar option has been enabled.


----------



## Chimb (Sep 25, 2010)

Well the only stereo mix option i have is from my AC'97 Audio, onboard audio, which I have disabled.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test with another set of headphones/mic to confirm the problem.


----------

